# Man-Pack, My New EDC Bag



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm trying out a new bag for every day carry. It's called the Man-Pack.

Before I go any further, in the spirit of full disclosure: I am setting up a wholesale account with the manufacturer and will be selling these in my brick and mortar store. Not here, not online at all, only in my physical store. This is not an attempt to sell a product, only to share my experience with something that is new to me. I will review it as I go along and decide what I will carry in this rig.

Now that that's out of the way, here's the story so far. My girlfriend was picking up some jeans for me in a neighboring town and came across this new product they were carrying. She thought it would be handy for me because, while I don't always have my BoB with me, I do carry a bunch of survival stuff in my briefcase and I also CCW. This bag has lots of compartments and one model has a hidden zippered compartment for a handgun. Right up my alley!

So weekend before last we went together to look at them. I really liked it but they had sold out of the model with the concealed compartment. We asked them to order one for us and I picked it up this evening.

These bags are similar to the Maxpedition Versipack in that they are a contoured shoulder bag. I don't have a Maxpedition to compare it to but from what I recall I would say the construction of the Man-Pack is a little lighter and much less 'tactical' looking. I don't know if what I perceive as lighter construction means less durable, though. It seems pretty well made and tough. I do like that the bag is not tactical looking. I'm kind of a visible person and my business attracts people from both sides of the political/ideological fence so I don't want to look like Rambo coming into work. The only tactical looking part of it is a couple rows of Molle webbing at the base of the shoulder strap. It doesn't stand out much visually. I'm not sure what, if anything I will strap to that.

The concealed carry compartment has a loop inside that a holster can be attached to by means of a metal clip. The attachement clip also doubles as a belt clip in case you would decide to carry on your hip rather than in the bag. I didn't know the holster would be required to carry safely and securely when we ordered it so I haven't gotten that yet. I will probably order directly from the manufacturer this week. The holsters can be ordered for different handguns and I think I will go with the G26.

Other features are: A wide carry strap with full adjustment and quick release. A cellphone pouch mounted on the front of the carry strap. A foldable water bottle holder. An external pouch with a magnetic closure. External pen/instrument slots (3). The main pouch is secured with a turn-lock on the main flap and zippered inside. The main compartment measures about 11"x13"x3" and has a small and large zippered compartment and a Velcro secured compartment. Another thing that intrigues me about this pack is the availability of IIIA bulletproof inserts. They are 1/4" thick and weigh approx. 1lb. I believe these are made by Hardwire LLC. I've watched some tests/reviews of Hardwire products on YouTube and they seem very effective against handgun fire. Yes, I'll on getting one of those! 

That's it for now. I'll be loading it up over the next few days and let you know what I think of functionality, comfort, etc.

PS: There is another forum that I frequent and I will be posting this same info there as well.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

I knew I forgot something.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

It says invalid attachment.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

tks said:


> It says invalid attachment.


How about now?


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

Now it works. I asked the dimensions but I see it in your opinion now. Oops


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Not bad looking...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

As a fellow man suffering the giggles and finger pointing of carrying an EDC bag, i approve this message.

It used to be common for men to carry satchels of gear.
Then we started letting our horses carry them.
Then in our cars.
Now, we don't carry anything on our person but wallets, keys, and *maybe* a pocketknife.
We need to bring back the tradition of always being prepared, no matter what.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I can't do the single strap bags. I was around in the 90's when all the kids with spiky bleached hair and parachute pants (the ones that put the Disco era to shame) were carrying their drugs and pagers around in those. Too much stigma for me, I'm far too feeble to break stereotypes (of my own).

Now if anyone could make a magazine for my sidearm that worked like the TARDIS... bigger on the inside, and all that... sorry, that has no bearing on reality, just a thought.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> I can't do the single strap bags. ............
> 
> Now if anyone could make a magazine for my sidearm that worked like the TARDIS... bigger on the inside, and all that... sorry, that has no bearing on reality, just a thought.


Not sure if this is what you're after Danny, but here is mine:








and here is what the overall bag looks like


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

and not sure what a TARDIS is?


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Google "Dr. Who"


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

OK, I've had some time to fool around with this pack, order some accessories and start to fill it.
After carrying it for about a week while I add/subtract some of the items I think I want to carry in it...I have to say that I love this thing. It rides well and is quite comfortable whether worn to the side or to the back.
As I think I mentioned earlier, I plan to use this for sort of an emergency bag that I will always have with me. Not a full scale bug out bag.

I ordered and received the Hardwire LLC ballistic plate that is sized to fit inside. I looked at quite a few reviews/testing of these and they are quite impressive. It fits snugly inside the bag and is only 1/4" thick so doesn't take up much space. In the event you would need it you can just swing the bag around or hold it in front of you. Here is a youtube review of the Hardwire Ballistic Clipboard (very similar in size to the insert for my pack). 




I also ordered the holster they sell. The one I got fits my Glock 19 as well as my Glock 26. The fit is very good and it clips onto a strap inside the concealed compartment. The metal clip has a very strong hold on the strap. So strong it's a little difficult to attach and remove the holster itself. I view that as a good thing. The holster can be removed, though, and used as a belt clip holster. Retention of the gun in the holster is accomplished by means of two velcro straps (one hook, one loop). You simply press them together. Access to the gun is much faster and easier than I anticipated. When you reach in to draw it out, it frees itself of the velcro easily even though the velcro keeps it pretty stable otherwise. I am using the pouch on the strap (intended for cellphone) as a spare mag holder.

I am very pleased with this pack and I think the only improvement I would suggest is maybe a couple more interior pockets to keep things separated better and perhaps a couple d-ring type attachments inside to hang things from (keys, mini-tools, etc.).








The pack fully loaded with what I've got so far.








The back of the pack showing the location of the concealed carry pouch. (you can see the zipper pull on the left.)








Glock 19 in it's hidey hole.








Hardwire LLC Ballistic Insert








Ballistic Insert inserted.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

This is a pic of the holster.








And here is what I've got in it so far.

Items include:

-Holster and Ballistic insert
-Glock 19 and spare mag
-Goal Zero Nomad 7 solar panel
-Goal Zero Guide 10 battery pack/charger (4-AA rechargeables)
-Goal Zero Bolt Rechargeable Flashlight
-Goal Zero Firefly light 
-Goal Zero book light
-Assorted cables and charger for Goal Zero
-LED Headlamp (super super bright, uses same battery as Bolt flashlight so Goal Zero can be used to recharge)
-2 18650 rechargeable Li-Ion batteries
-Leatherman "Wingman" Multitool
-"Tactical Pen"
-Mora "Light My Fire" knife (ferro rod in handle)
-Trip/Snare Wire
-Butane lighter
-True Miniature Lighter
-Vaseline soaked cottonballs sealed in drinking straws
-Signal Whistle/Mirror/Compass/Matches
-N95 Mask
-Black Nitrile Gloves (4) in film cannister

I'll be adding a few more things but would be glad to hear any of your recommendations!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

You got a link for that insert?
I've thought about getting one of those for a backpack insert.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> You got a link for that insert?
> I've thought about getting one of those for a backpack insert.


www.man-pack.com


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

Will you be adding water or a filter of some sort like a life straw?


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

scramble4a5 said:


> Will you be adding water or a filter of some sort like a life straw?


Yep, I'll be adding a Seychelles Pure Water Straw - Advanced. That's what we keep in our BoB's.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> I can't do the single strap bags. I was around in the 90's when all the kids with spiky bleached hair and parachute pants (the ones that put the Disco era to shame) were carrying their drugs and pagers around in those. Too much stigma for me, I'm far too feeble to break stereotypes (of my own).
> 
> Now if anyone could make a magazine for my sidearm that worked like the TARDIS... bigger on the inside, and all that... sorry, that has no bearing on reality, just a thought.


 i'm not into pocket books for men either but i think you can make the same thing out of a assault type backpack. black dog does have some good stuff in the bag


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I got called out last night while checking out at a local grocery store.
Had my bag on, which has the pouch on the strap that sits about mid-chest.
The female clerk said "Is that what I think it is?".
Took me a minute to realize she was talking to me.
I looked at her, put my hand on the pouch, and said "This?"
"Is that a gun?", she whispered.
"Nooo.", I whispered back, scrunching my face as if I was disgusted at the implication, or at the thought that a gun could fit in such a small pouch.
"Good, I wanted to know if I should start ducking.", she responded.
"Well, then you wouldn't want to know about the Glock and 72 rounds of ammunition in my main bag you failed to notice.", I thought silently to myself.
"Weak, scared, liberal *%#&#$*", also silently...

I smiled, paid for my things, and left with a new perspective on sheeple.
Thank goodness most of them are ignorant.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

The younger crud looks at me like I am to old to be wherein a backpack in the store. Truth be told it is not really anything other than I don't need my laptop stolen out of the truck while in the store. The biggest thing I get out of it is none of these kids think I might have preps in the bag. ps: I'm not that old and she is my wife and no you can't buy her lunch at the food court.


----------

